# LA River, San Gabriel River, Rio Hondo, Bike Paths...



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

I usually ride on the LA river path in the mornings on my way to work, but I have never been on it after hours, I am not talking night time, but somewhere around 4 to 6 pm (hopefully)
I was wondering if anybody rides these paths after work hours, I hear bad stories from non riders, scary, gangs???
I am going to be commuting from Long Beach to El Monte after work, just wondering if it is too risky...


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

With school out, you can expect gang members to occupy the path from late-morning forward. In other words, around 4 to 6 makes little difference. In all the years and hundreds of times I've ridden the SGR path, only a few times were the kids slow to allow me thru. Sort of playing chicken with me. Just always be nice and gracious.

I find the Rio Hondo safer. Not sure why there's less pedestrians. At least it doesn't have as many narrow tunnels. Those give me the creeps.


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

*Sucks...*

Thanks for the info, I am actually going to be going up the LA River, and then onto Rio Hondo Path...It is either this, or sitting on the 710-105-605 Parking lot twice a week...


----------

